# Frontier 1976 double door stove



## WoodCook (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi - I am new here but am trying to get more info on the stove that came with our house. 
It is a Frontier 1976. Like a Fisher Grandpa Bear. I think it was the first year it was made. It's in pretty good shape has both knobs though one is off. Only surface blemishes the sides look brand new. 

Any information about this is helpful. I can't find a lot of information about it. 
Thanks


----------



## coaly (Jan 21, 2016)

The first post of this thread gives the history of the invention of the double door air tight stove;
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/fisher-grandma-and-grandpa-bear-details-fireplace-series.69448/

Always keep an inch of ash in it, and it would heat a lot better out of the masonry enclosure it's in. It needs to radiate heat in all directions. That close does not allow good circulation to keep sides cool. A fan blowing under it would no doubt push a lot of heat out.


----------



## WoodCook (Jan 21, 2016)

coaly said:


> The first post of this thread gives the history of the invention of the double door air tight stove;
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/fisher-grandma-and-grandpa-bear-details-fireplace-series.69448/
> 
> Always keep an inch of ash in it, and it would heat a lot better out of the masonry enclosure it's in. It needs to radiate heat in all directions. That close does not allow good circulation to keep sides cool. A fan blowing under it would no doubt push a lot of heat out.




Great info thanks! Kind of cool that it is part of that story. They guy who sold us the place was very proud of it and I didn't quite get why but now I have a better idea.

I am honestly torn about whether or not to keep it. It burns through a lot of wood. It runs us out of the house (1800 sf)  it gets so hot. It also doesn't hold a fire overnight which I have been a bit spoiled about over the years. Fisher stoves aren't as highly valued around here as they seem to be in other parts of the country, but hopefully I can find it a good home if I go that route. It's oddly located in the kitchen so I am tempted to get a cook stove with an oven.


----------

